# Looking for a Laser cutter to cut patches



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm looking for a laser cutter to cut my patches when done with the stitching. Is there a cutter that can be used at home? How does anyone else get the patches cut so that the edge is smooth?


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Most of the lasers can be used "at home"
you do need to have a vaccum system to pull fumes and dust away from the laser. (sometimes the vendors don't let onto this until they got the sale)
I think it may be alittle tricky aligning for the cut but I am sure you would figure out a way. Cutting with a laser is great though and opens up alot of other things to be doing with it.
I noticed your in Ohio, you should be planning to attend the NBM show at Indy this week.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Barudan offers a laser that is about the size of a single-head embroidery machine.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

lizziemaxine said:


> Barudan offers a laser that is about the size of a single-head embroidery machine.


 
How much are we talking? I stay around the corner from them. And is there anyone else that has them? I dont need a big one. Just something to do the patches I make so that the patch looks crisp when I'm done with them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> How much are we talking? I stay around the corner from them. And is there anyone else that has them? I dont need a big one. Just something to do the patches I make so that the patch looks crisp when I'm done with them.


The one Barudan had at ISS Ft. Worth last Oct. was about the size of my single-head embroidery machine (36" wide).
They did the embroidery one one machine then moved the still hooped item to the laser and cut around the design.
Price tag, if I remember correctly, was $60,000.

Barudan was also showing on attached to a multi-head machine and I think the cost was over $100,000.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Jane. That barudan system sounds good and would be perfect for cutting purposes (like Marc's). Big problem is the price, at least for me, is too much for that purpose alone. I have a LaserPro Explorer but don't use it to cut our embroidered patches anymore since I can't make a perfect alignment if I want the cut to be closest to the embroidered border. It's really tricky and time consuming as Rodney said. Nowadays, we just cut by hand and use a "soldering pen" to "burn" the edges. I've heard that there are also heated electric scissors out there but i have never seen one. Have you also thought about buying that special edging machine from Merrow USA? The machine is kinda pricey too, but it adds value to the embroidered patches/emblems.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

there is also the option of what is call a "hot Knife" google it and you will get some great results. This product give a great smooth edge and seal the ends to keep them from fraying as it cuts. It certainly won't cause you thousands of dollars. 

Carolyn


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks to all you of you. That Barudan is way too much for me. Maybe if I was a wholesaler.



> Nowadays, we just cut by hand and use a "soldering pen" to "burn" the edges. I've heard that there are also heated electric scissors out there but i have never seen one.


That sounds like it might work. I bought some stuff called fray block. Don't know how long it will last, but it works and was less than $4.




> there is also the option of what is call a "hot Knife" google it and you will get some great results. This product give a great smooth edge and seal the ends to keep them from fraying as it cuts. It certainly won't cause you thousands of dollars.


This sounds good too, but I don't want a knife.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Just took a look at the hot knife. That just might do the job. It's not what I thought it would be. I'll have look into that.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been looking at an epilog laser and a versa laser. 

Anyone have an experience using these machines to cut their patches?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

you can adjust power/speed settings on most laser systems.... just have to make sure you get enough wattage in your setup to make it happen. since you are going through fabric, i dont see an issue. i used a laser to cut/score on acrylic/chipboard/basswood/paper.....

the versa laser would be your best bet if you want a small home setup....


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Jacquie,

We have a Universal laser but don't use it for cutting out patches... too time consuming in registration for small jobs.

We use it quite a bit for applicae, single and multi layered twills amongst many other things outside of embroidery.

Giving it some thought......

If you were doing multiples of each patch design, you could laser an outline (from a vectored format) of your patch onto transfer tape on the laser bed. Apply light coat of spray adhesive and set the patch. I don't know what effect the laser will have on the material.

I have done very few patches in my short time with my embroidery machine..... but will order some backing on my next order and give'er a whirl...just to see!

Phil


----------



## EricW (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a SeIt SL5 Zoom. 

The cost for the laser alone is $185,000. (not including the embroidery machines) Look at it this way ... Still cheaper than a Kornit


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How many hours is the rating of the laser tube in the Seit?


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

If your patches use a border, consider changing the column to an outline that could be used as a guide, then use a serger machine to cut them out and sew the boarder at the same time.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Red Earth said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> We have a Universal laser but don't use it for cutting out patches... too time consuming in registration for small jobs.
> 
> ...


 
I do a lot of patches and need something to cut them out with. I'd like to start wholesaling, but fray block will not look good on a patch.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

AndTees said:


> If your patches use a border, consider changing the column to an outline that could be used as a guide, then use a serger machine to cut them out and sew the boarder at the same time.


 
How does that work? My moms has a serge machine that she does not use anymore. Will any serger do this?


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Buechee said:


> How does that work? My moms has a serge machine that she does not use anymore. Will any serger do this?


I know they make special machines for that, but any serger both cuts the fabric and sews up a nice "wrap" around the edge. You may need to set the stitch real short... but it should do a good job.

(edit) Oh, it won't do any inside corners, but should work great for round, oval, rectangular patches.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> How does that work? My moms has a serge machine that she does not use anymore. Will any serger do this?


I don't think a serger will give you the edge you would need on a patch.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I ended up buying a Janome serger. I had the guy show me how it worked and it will do what I need it to.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Buechee said:


> I ended up buying a Janome serger. I had the guy show me how it worked and it will do what I need it to.


thanks Marc. Would appreciate it if you could post some pictures of the patches.


----------

